# looking for an all black gsd breeder



## jmed22 (Jun 8, 2010)

I have been looking for a breeder that mainly has all black puppies. Any suggestions, thank you


----------



## Bill H. (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know what part of the country you're in, or what your goals are, but try Witmer-Tyson Imports. They've been in business for at lest 35 years, and often have black GSD's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are many breeders that have black puppies but good breeders do NOT breed for color. I hope you are looking for temperment, health and a personality that will fit with your household over the color.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What are you looking for in a dog? Color shouldn't be the only thing you are looking for.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Would you be willed to import from Germany? There is a breeder that has mainly black dogs.... even though he promotes that he received the golden breeding badge from the SV, he doesn't have the best rep though.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck finding a black dog. GSD's come in
all shapes, sizes and temperaments. you can
find what you want in a dog in any color.

i wanted a blk&red dog. i wasn't worried about
temperament or nerves because i knew i could
find a reputable breeder that has blk&red dogs
with sound temperament and strong nerves.

good luck in finding a breeder.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so breeders with white GSD's, blk&red GSD's, black GSD's
aren't good breeders? you can find a good breeder that
specializes in a color. i also think you can find a dog with
the color you like, with strong nerves, sound temperament,
good health and a personality that fits into your life style.
a lot of how the dog is has to do with your training and socializing
of the dog.



Jax08 said:


> There are many breeders that have black puppies but good breeders do NOT breed for color. I hope you are looking for temperment, health and a personality that will fit with your household over the color.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> so breeders with white GSD's, blk&red GSD's, black GSD's
> aren't good breeders?


*Don't twist my words.* Good breeders do not focus on color. Regardless of what color their breeding stock is, a good breeder will still focus on health and temperment.

*To the OP:* As I said, there are several breeders that will have black puppies but please focus on the health and temperment of the puppies before color. Know what you want in a puppy as far as drive and personality and narrow them down from there. Black seems to be primarily in working lines, rather than show lines. Talk to many breeders!

These are all working line breeders:
Home
Vom Landholz GSD's
(Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )
von Wolfstraum Working German Shepherds Schutzhund Sport

And list the area you live in. That might help narrow down the breeders you are interested in.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing wrong with looking for a black dog. If I would get another GSD, he'd better be black.  I don't know how I ended up with these fawn colored dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Carole! I love those black ones too! I want a Jethro Jnr.!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Definitely need to know what you are looking for in a dog in addition to color. 

I had a beautiful black GSD from rescue. She was wonderful.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

You haven't given us much of an idea of what you're looking for except a GSD colored black or what area of the country you're in. If you don't mind American style dogs, Marhaven in California has some exceptionally nice dogs (2 GVs and 1 GVX) including some top winning blacks.
http://www.marhaven.com/forsale.htm
MARHAVEN GERMAN SHEPHERD DOGS


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You could always get a dog of a different color and dye it with clairol and give people something to talk about


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in your original post you said "there are many good breeders
that have black puppies but good breeders do not breed for color".

i'm thinking a good breeder has to focus on color if they want
a certain color. if your breeding for black dogs, white dogs
or blk&red dogs aren't you going to do something to maintain
your chosen color.

good health, sound temperment, strong nerves is a given.
any good breeder is breeding for such.

i assume the OP has taken health concerns into consideration
when looking for a breeder. i think the OP can find a dog in the color
he wants with good health and will fit in with
his life style from a good breeder.

a lot of having the dog fit in with your life style
has to do with it's training and socializing.

you can find that special puppy with the
temperment and good health in any color you want.
good health and temperment comes in many colors and both sex.


Jax08 said:


> *Don't twist my words.* Good breeders do not focus on color. Regardless of what color their breeding stock is, a good breeder will still focus on health and temperment.
> 
> *To the OP:* As I said, there are several breeders that will have black puppies but please focus on the health and temperment of the puppies before color. Know what you want in a puppy as far as drive and personality and narrow them down from there. Black seems to be primarily in working lines, rather than show lines. Talk to many breeders!
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you know that's genius. i wouldn't mind having
a black GSD. if they had some natural dye that
you could rinse out with the hose i would definitely
dye my dog black. 

i like the dark sable GSD's. it might be hard to dye
them that color. 

dye them, genius, just plain genius. 



holland said:


> You could always get a dog of a different color and dye it with clairol and give people something to talk about


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, good breeders breed for health, temperament, ability. Color is secondary, but taken into account.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Definitely need to know what you are looking for in a dog in addition to color.
> 
> I had a beautiful black GSD from rescue. She was wonderful.


I have a beautiful black GSD from a shelter and he is awesome!lol Gotta love those resuce and shelter dogs.lol.

Yes, you need to be more focused on health, temperment, drive etc, then focus on color. You don't want a black GSD that is unhealthy or doesn't fit your lifestyle right?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are some black babies at www.vonhena-c.com , and color is not what she breeds for, they just happen to be blacks)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jmed22 said:


> I have been looking for a breeder that mainly has all black puppies. Any suggestions, thank you


You need to post what you are looking for in a GSD besides color... with so many 'flavors' to gsds, making a match of their temperment and our background and experience is key to being a happy dog home. Once you know the KIND of GSD you want, then you look for the breeders breeding for that PLUS tend to have black GSD's. 

Breed Types & Related Families

past to present

German Shepherd Dog Breed Types


----------



## jmed22 (Jun 8, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> There are many breeders that have black puppies but good breeders do NOT breed for color. I hope you are looking for temperment, health and a personality that will fit with your household over the color.


of course i am considering all of those that you mention. I have two kids under 5 years old so those are a must. I live in california


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

jmed22 said:


> of course i am considering all of those that you mention. I have two kids under 5 years old so those are a must. I live in california


Well what kind of temperament are you looking for?What are you going to do with the dog?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Let me suggest that you contact Kim at Justk9's.
She has an out standing litter on the ground right now, and the litter does consist of black sables, bi-colors & blacks.
We have purchased 2 puppies from her and love both!
She is extremely helpful and a super nice person. Her dogs are certified and health screened. Her breedings are DDR bloodlines.
Here is her website address: www.justk9s.com
She also resides in California.
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww Robin,,Kim's dogs are absolutely stunning,,you just "had" to put out there she has a litter eh? tease tease tease !!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Diane,
She sent me pics and I hate her for doing so!! LOL!
They look so much like Rookie....even the girls!
I think she has some very nice dogs....
Go take a "lookie" at her site....you'll be in trouble when you see them!...GUARANTEED!
Take care..always a pleasure to chat with you!
Robin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh robin of course I had to look right after I posted,,and ewwwww they are soooo stinken cute,,I have to keep saying to myself, not right now, not right now, wait wait,,sooo hard!

and hey congrats for the seiger show was it? I saw on database,,sooo cool !! Good for you guys!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you so much Diane!
As proud as I am that Cuervo made VA....I/we could not do it without the support and team work from our small ( family & friends) group.
A breeder is nothing alone....we are only as good as our dogs and the people that own them!
Thanks very much again,
Robin


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Robin,
I am thrilled to see your dog went VA. I know what you and your husbands views on the breed are and we certainly need more breeders like your kennel!!


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

My dog is an all black from Western Colorado, the breeder mentioned that she is expecting a litter in July which should have some all blacks. These are ddr and west german working dogs.

Good luck in your search.

*Diane Cornish, Von Gluckhaus Kennels*
*(970) 527-3312*


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Thank you so much Diane!
> As proud as I am that Cuervo made VA....I/we could not do it without the support and team work from our small ( family & friends) group.
> A breeder is nothing alone....we are only as good as our dogs and the people that own them!
> Thanks very much again,
> Robin


Every time I click on the link to huertahof.com, or paste the URL to your site, I get redirected to some cheesy auto insurance site.

Anyone else?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Every time I click on the link to huertahof.com, or paste the URL to your site, I get redirected to some cheesy auto insurance site.


Same here. Seems like the domain expired and there's some place holder site there now.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is an all black breeder. They are all black, except for the first dog. And those are the dogs for sale. 
However, I think his dogs are overpriced but that is just me. 

Willkommen auf der Homepage der schwarzen Seeperlen


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The domain name had expired.......we are working on a new site now.
The new domain name will be: Teamhuertahof.com
HOWEVER;...the site is not up & running yet....I will post ina couple of weeks when it is.
Thanks everyone,
Robin


----------



## jmed22 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for everyone that have gave me advice.


----------



## jmed22 (Jun 8, 2010)

If anyone else have any other suggestions I'll appreciate it


----------



## jmed22 (Jun 8, 2010)

I prefer the west German Shepard and looking for a family dog.


----------



## Cattiny72 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would highly recommend Kimberly at Von Hayden German Shepherds. The site is von Hayden German Shepherds. The phone #'s and EMail address is listed on the site. 

They don't breed for color, they have several solid black dogs in their kennel. I know she produces solid black, I met with quite a few of them while checking references. Stunning dogs. 

Just a thought, might want to check it out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Kim at Patchwork Shepherds just had an all black litter. Http://patchworkshepherds.com


----------

